# # 4..with handles



## robert carter (Oct 15, 2013)

It was great Morning. Here's the tale.

  I spent most of the day last Thursday looking for crossings and funnels on some new ground I have to hunt. Hardly any acorns on this place and 95% of it is planted pines and most are very thick. A few clearcuts here and there mostly a gun hunters dream . I hunt only with a stickbow so I knew I would have to find some "tight" spots. 
  I found a narrow creek that I could shoot all the way across and found three crossings close enough that I could shoot to all three. Had a good wind yesterday evening so I went in and climbed with my climber. Really fine bottom...



  I sat till dark yesterday evening and did not see a deer. I was back in the tree this Morning at the crack of dawn. I got everything in order and sat back to enjoy things coming to life. Heard some Turkeys yelping up the creek and squirrels were busy in the water oaks scattered in the bottom.
  I heard some limbs breaking and a deer walking toward me coming down the creek and not across. It was still a little early and hard to see but I finally made out a deers legs headed my way. After a minute it was easy to tell it was a nice buck. I had put some doe pee around me to hopefully stop a deer that was coming through to fast and this buck walked straight to it. At 7 yards I had a bad angle and had to just look as He stood for maybe a couple of minutes. Long enough for my legs to shake almost uncontrollably . He then acted like he smelled a rat and started a couple of stiff legged steps away. I had a softball size opening between us and the bow was up and the arrow gone without thought. I heard the hit crack and the deer ran hard and low and busted into the thicket on the other side of the creek and in a few seconds all was quiet.
  I was shaking badly and sat back down wondering about the shot as it seemed to be a blur and it looked like a lot of arrow was sticking out.

  After about 45minutes I could take it no more and climbed down after shooting a judo tipped arrow in the spot where the deer was standing. Things look different on the ground you know.
  My climber is on the tree and you can see the judo arrow in the dirt in front of it. The deer was moving from the right to left in the pic.





  I found blood quick and trailed the deer to the thicket. It took a trail going in and after about 30 yards I lost blood. I spent and hour looking up and down the trail for blood and found none. I was getting worried for sure. I went back and started looking at everything closer and found where the deer had left the trail and ran through a thicker  thicket. After getting the trail straightened out there was blood a plenty...











   I`m shooting the newer Grizzly Kodiak 200 grain head. This is the second deer I have killed with this same head and I love them. I shoot light wt. bows these days and focus on getting very close shots so I went with a narrow head to help get an exit. I am impressed with these heads to say the least.

  After crawling through vines , briars and such I looked ahead and saw this..

  One happy redneck because at one time I thought I had lost this deer.




  I gotta rethink my way of shooting deer because my longbow is much quieter than any bow I`ve hunted with. In short my deer ain`t squatting .
  I did shoot three inches to the right though...
 Thank you Lord.RC


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 15, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Stick2272 (Oct 15, 2013)

Great job! Nice buck


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 15, 2013)

That's a fine buck there! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 15, 2013)

great story, hunt, pics and of course a fine beast!  Congrats RC

Did your arrow hit legbone on the way out?  Looks like a devastating exit


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 15, 2013)

Lucky.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Very nice buck RC. I always enjoy reading your hunting stories.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 15, 2013)

Another great job


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome RC!!  Nice buck & great read. My grizzlys are lighter, but I've been getting great pass throughts with mine.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 15, 2013)

Heck of a buck Mr. Carter, congrats to you sir.


----------



## JCBT (Oct 15, 2013)

Great story and awesome deer!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 15, 2013)

Great read and a pretty buck! Nice RC!


----------



## mudcreek (Oct 15, 2013)

we expect no less!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice deer Robert, and good track sorting.
I am of the opinion bucks aren't always as quick to squat as does...but I could be wrong.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 15, 2013)

Very nice. Great way to tell the tale!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome x2!!!


----------



## gurn (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow.. way ta go RC!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2013)

Mighty fine Bro. Robert!!!!!!!...... mighty fine!!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 15, 2013)

Now that's just awesome!   Congrats many congrats to you


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Rix56 (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow, just WOW.  Congrats


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice buck. Congrats and thanks for sharing your pics and story.


----------



## RLykens (Oct 15, 2013)

saw this on tradgang. what a great buck! congrats on the deer.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 15, 2013)

Very nice deer and story.  I have to disagree with Chris Spikes though.  I don't think it was exactly luck that put you on this one.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 15, 2013)

That is just something else! Awesome, congratulations.


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 15, 2013)

robert carter said:


> I gotta rethink my way of shooting deer because my longbow is much quieter than any bow I`ve hunted with. In short my deer ain`t squatting./QUOTE]
> 
> Had the same thing happen to me last Tuesday evening on a nice buck while hunting with the Mantis II.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 15, 2013)

Fine buck right there.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 15, 2013)

Mr. Carter, if I had a shot at a buck like that I would be shaking too.  For my own information, how high had you climbed?


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 15, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Nice deer Robert, and good track sorting.
> I am of the opinion bucks aren't always as quick to squat as does...but I could be wrong.



I agree . It seems to me does are much more likely to duck.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks all. All three of the does I`ve killed with this bow I shot heart shots on planning for a squat and hitting mid lung. They didn`t move at the shot. I will continue to shoot low lung or at least aim for that.
  I was maybe 18 feet up the tree. RC


----------



## BBowman (Oct 16, 2013)

Fine deer you got there Robert. I love the look of that little creek bottom. Reminds me of the sand ridge in the old days.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations RC. Love hearing your stories and seeing all the great photos. Mighty fine buck


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 16, 2013)

Great job Mr. Carter, those are some very nice handles indeed! That buck may have been in a daze from the scent you put out I tend to agree with Mr. Duggan, I had a spooky little doe put the Ninja moves on me last night. 





Barry Duggan said:


> Nice deer Robert, and good track sorting.
> I am of the opinion bucks aren't always as quick to squat as does...but I could be wrong.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 16, 2013)

Great job Robert!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## baldfish (Oct 16, 2013)

Good one Mr Carter
as usual


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 16, 2013)

Good one RC. MIKe


----------



## GrayG (Oct 16, 2013)

That's a fine deer!


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 16, 2013)

Great job Mr. Carter. Thanks for sharing not just a story, but how you read the land to pick your spots.


----------



## broadhead (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations! What a fine fine buck and of course taken with traditional tackle. Way to go Mr. Carter!


----------



## PassingThrough (Oct 16, 2013)

That's a fine looking deer right there RC. Congratulations! Is that the bow you made over the summer? It looks good all sprayed and finished.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 16, 2013)

Mighty fine!!!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome buck and tale Robert!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Oct 16, 2013)

wow, yall trad guys are real killers.  Makes me want to go trad.


----------



## ddauler (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice RC glad to hear I'm not the only seasoned hunter that has knee shaking issues! I thought I was gonna fall out of my stand last weekend when I shot that lil ole forky horn! I hope it never stops though!!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrat again you is the MAN


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 16, 2013)

As always RC....Ya done GOOD!


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice one RC 
 Great story


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 16, 2013)

nice job!!


----------



## Tailfeather (Oct 16, 2013)

Fantastic buck.  Congrats!  I love the story and photos as always.


----------



## HossBog (Oct 16, 2013)

Amen to the posts! I love that story.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 16, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Nice deer Robert, and good track sorting.
> I am of the opinion bucks aren't always as quick to squat as does...but I could be wrong.



I get it Do the rest?



Impressive RC!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Oct 17, 2013)

Great story, pics and nice buck.  Well done Sir!


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats! Nice deer!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 17, 2013)

NICE one brother!!!


----------



## Thunderbeard (Oct 17, 2013)

That was an awesome read. Love the pics and congrats on an awesome buck.


----------



## whossbows (Oct 17, 2013)

yep thats a goodin


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome RC!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 18, 2013)

Great job RC! That is a fine buck


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 18, 2013)

He is pretty; congratulations man!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 19, 2013)

Outstanding!  Nice buck!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice buck and leathal shot!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 21, 2013)

A bit late with my congratulations but congratulations anyway RC! That's a good un for sure! You are my hero!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice buck RC, congratulations!
Dan


----------



## Knee Deep (Oct 22, 2013)

Good shot! Congrats! Thats a nice one


----------

